# For Those Wanting To Build A Coolant Unit



## AaronD (Feb 6, 2016)

Found this unit at my local Home Depot.  YMMV if your store has this on sale or not. I paid something like $12.47 for it.  Should be a good starting point for a no-fog coolant unit. This has a clear canister.  Others on sale had white...not as nice as you cannot see coolant level.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice find. Looking forward to your build thread.


----------



## AaronD (Feb 6, 2016)

I plan to do a build thread but it is likely to take a while to complete.  I will do my best to take notes and pics along the way.  With a wife, a 3 yr old son, and an old farmhouse to take care of my shop time is limited these days.


----------

